# Does anyone remember this bass test?



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm surprised I even found this without looking that hard, but I remember my dad putting this on a CD for me 13 or 14 years ago it seems like.

Does anyone know where it came from?


----------



## Luminol (Jan 19, 2016)

I've never heard that before but it's a good test. Keeping up with those fast oscillations would be very difficult.


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Never heard it before either.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I have an mp3 of it from the napster days but I don't think its labeled in any way to figure it out.

almost sounds like bass 305 though it lacks the melodies he usually used.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

i found it! it's called Bass Bender. Supposedly either by Techmaster PEB or "Def Bass Krew".


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL, only took a year and a half. Glad yu found it though. Sounds like it might be interesting to play in my ride to find out just how decent or poor my sub stage is.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

Weigel21 said:


> LOL, only took a year and a half. Glad yu found it though. Sounds like it might be interesting to play in my ride to find out just how decent or poor my sub stage is.


haha, yeah. within the last few months, i was able to get on my brother's google play music plan and they have the whole "identify what's playing" feature, so i tried it out and it came up! i haven't been searching actively, but now i know.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Subbed


----------

